# owners manual for 1979 Wilderness 20'



## kevinrea (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a copy of an owners manual for a 
1979 Wilderness Travel Trailer 20'.

thanks very much,
Kevin Rea
Palmdale, Calif.


----------

